# Yellow river Flathead fun



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We decided to hit the river last night for a few hours not to hunt trophy's but just to do a little fishing and catch a few Flatheads to eat for today. So we headed over to Jim's fish camp and picked up 7 dozen large shiners and its a good thing we did the gars wore them out as well as the channel cats. Once the sun set It didn't take long to start catching some Flatheads and get enough to eat for this holiday. 

We didn't catch any over 7lbs but that was expected with the bait we was using, but that was fine we had a blast and caught alot of fish even a few blues. The water temp was 84 when we got there and fell to 82.7 about midnight, The water level also dropped about 2 feet in the short time we was there almost making it impossible to get threw the little hwy 87 landing canal with my center console.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang dude good trip...gars work on us last night...all we had was some bream and they ate them all up by 11:30. Them blues are fine, do you seem to find them in the same spots as the flats?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job!!!, Im with Jcoss on the blues, do you find them in swift moving water?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Get the blues on the sandbar Flats in the bends in 2-3 feet of water


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Not to sound like a jack ass here but does your gf always appear good lookingout flathead fishing?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> Not to sound like a jack ass here but does your gf always appear good lookingout flathead fishing?


Of course, shes a Izzon model,


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What's her sisters name....J/K. Nice report.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad to see the flathead bite is beginning to pick up again.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Dang. Nothing wrong with having a women like that.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Glad to see the flathead bite is beginning to pick up again.



Yep its on! I'm getting ready for anther trip this time ill be after trophy's


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Got a few baits tonight almost 3 dozen bullheads, we are gonna grab a few more dozen sunfish tomorrow then hit the river for trophy's


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yall should do some good with those wogs...did you catch them in a little creek or something? I got a small creek down the road from my house where we catch little 4-5in polywogs for bait.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well we didn't get any trophy's but we did get a few decant fish from old yeller again, the blues are hungry right now.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish man...i got to get on them blues quick...did you do any good on the polywogs?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you put in at hwy 87? If so how deep was the water at the launch?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Did you put in at hwy 87? If so how deep was the water at the launch?


We didn't put in at 87 this time, last time it was about a foot deep, just one Flathead on the ol polly wogg


----------

